# Tegu Behavior



## thatoneguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Just curious on everyones tegu behavior. Some days mine is super lazy and I hardly see him because he is sleeping all day. Other days he is roaming the cage jumping up on his UV light, and just creating all kinds of mayhem in his cage. I just find it interesting his day to day behavior changes, and wondering if everyone else Tegus are similar.


----------



## Zack Wilke (Oct 19, 2015)

My tegu, Zynithar, is actually very shy, and burrows most of the day. He only comes out to eat, get water, and go back into his burrow.


----------



## Jessicak (Oct 20, 2015)

My little guy/girl has been asleep under the substrate most days. I'll pull him out at night to bathe and cuddle. He's always really active when I wake him, but rarely comes out in his own


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2015)

My experience is the same as Jessicaks though I believe the time of year has a lot to do with that.


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone have this problem? He's a jumper I've even raised the light and lowered any jumping platforms and he still gets up there.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2015)

It's Jurassic Park. He's looking for a kid to eat. go get 'im!!


----------



## loweryrr (Oct 20, 2015)

Bahaha, hearing the jurassic park theme song playing in my head. Mine usually raises havoc until I let her out then the goes around the house scratching stuff until she gets bored and finds a dark place to sleep


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Jessicak (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## Jessicak (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm always worried that my tegu will find somewhere to sleep where I won't be able to get her out of. Do yours do that?


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 22, 2015)

Jessicak said:


> I'm always worried that my tegu will find somewhere to sleep where I won't be able to get her out of. Do yours do that?



Yeah big worry of mine too. I've tegu proofed my reptile room to a certain degree but I still watch him closely. Also when we are chilling on the couch I'm worried he will disappear in the cushions. 

Eventually he will be big enough where it won't be a concern


----------



## Jessicak (Oct 22, 2015)

MINE DID THAT LAST NIGHT. 
He got into the couch and I almost cried


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't wait until he is big enough I can let him roam stress free


----------



## Vastra (Oct 23, 2015)

Our Strax climbs EVERYTHING! Some days he just lays around, others, he is digging and climbing and checking things out. He isn't bashful at all. lol. I swear he is a velocoraptor......


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 23, 2015)

Vastra said:


> Our Strax climbs EVERYTHING! Some days he just lays around, others, he is digging and climbing and checking things out. He isn't bashful at all. lol. I swear he is a velocoraptor......


That pretty much described my tegu too


----------



## Vastra (Oct 23, 2015)

How old is your Tegu? We don't really know much about Strax other than he (or possibly she not sure lol) was from last years clutch and for some reason no one picked him. So we got him older and he was very under weight and kinda mean. This is our first tegu so it is nice to know that our little attempted escape artist is just doing what other tegus do.


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 23, 2015)

He is about 5 months old and some days he is super lazy and other days he did and climbs like crazy causing s mess in his cage


----------

